# How do you walk a maltese dog(puppy)?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi,

I have read that when walking a dog they should be behind you or on your side. However, keeping in mind that the maltese are small, I have seen a couple of videos where they are leading the way. 

Do you let your dog in front of you? I have tried walking my maltese and because she's just 3 months old she couldn't get in front of me quick enough and it looked as if she was walking beside me but I had to look down all the time fearing I would step on her. Is it wrong if I just let her walk in front of me?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

When I went to puppy training classes the trainer had us walk our dogs on our left side, not in front.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Firstly, I am assuming pup has had all of her prelim shots in order to be outside, right?
Secondly I agree w.Lynda but I don't do it w/Lisi. She pulls on her leash like crazy & always has. I have tried to teach her otherwise but she is more stubborn than I am. It is hard when one is behind you & one is in front of you & there are dogs all over the sidewalks besides yours!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I had the same problem as you with not wanting to step on my boy when he was little & even now that he is just under 7 lbs. For a long time I tried to get him to walk by my side {left I think} and a little but behind me as 'they' say you should, but I found he would get under my feet & I even stepped on his foot once or twice. After that happened I said I don't care what the so called 'rules' are I'm going to let my boy walk out ahead of me where I can see him. So now he walks in front of me most of the time. If he is afraid of something he sees when we walk outside he lags behind. I feel safer when he is in front where I can see him.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, this is a topic I could write a paper on  I have tried and tried to teach Boycie how to walk properly, but.. to no avail. The little stinker just has to be in front. After some time he will eventually slow down and walk beside me, but only because he is tired. He loves to go out and we go on walkies at least twice a day. We have a great field near the house where I can let him run off-leash. But when we are out running errands or something, it really can get frustrating.


----------

